# wine spotify no volume problem



## DemoDoG (Jul 17, 2009)

I installed wine + Spotify yesterday on my FreeBSD 7.2 laptop. It works good except one annoying thing, everytime I change song the PCM mixer goes down to zero and I have to start mixer in xfce4 and pull the nobs up again. This makes Spotify nearly unusuable as you can understand.

I have read lots of post about this problem occuring in some later version of wine but didnÂ´t find a solution so I thought perhaps someone here has tried it and have more FreeBSD related knowledge. 

In worst case it will do with a script that sets volume higher with intervals


----------



## kurdupovk (Jul 19, 2009)

I have analogical problem. When i start ICQ through wine, my mixer pcm = 0 .


----------



## raistlinmolina (Oct 30, 2009)

*wine spotify no volume problem solved*

Hi, I had exactly the same problem with Spotify.

I followed the configuration recomendations at:
http://www.spotify.com/en/help/faq/wine/

And now it works fine.

Hope it helps.


----------

